# Thomas Edison battery oil bottle



## dollarbill (Jul 12, 2005)

hey all have a few edison battery oil bottles of different types that were picked up along the boat canals in chicogo.i belive this to be the oldest the seams stop a half in. before reaching the top.the bottle says Thomas a Edison as signed t.e co. u. s. mark pat. off 4oz special battery oil  Thomas A Edison inc. orange n.j.  usa.  any info i would be thankful for.bill


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 12, 2005)

heres another pic sorry they well you know


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 12, 2005)

an another i know cheap digital can be me aah bill


----------



## Bixel (Jul 13, 2005)

I find some of those every once in a while beside the tracks while hunting for  insulators!


----------



## WhiteLighting (Jul 14, 2005)

Ya got a good bottle/piece of history there!....

 im not totally sure about the market in the old oil bottles but im pretty sure its late 1890's,and most likley used for the old "Mules-one of edisons creations that were used to drag the old canal barges past a restrected area fast,or through a busy canal area fast",they were also small train like, one man drivin machines that sat on one rail on the side of a canal or bridge,also in use at the Panama canal today for the ships that pass through....
  but for historys sake and value to a collector of A.L.C.O. "Amer Loco" or Eerie canal / other canals in the us it might bring 30 to 75 bucks!,or abit more in the winter time to a car collector or who knows!.....


  If it had Schenectady on it id offer to buy asap!.//..lol


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 14, 2005)

thanks for the replys and info yall 1890s uh thought so.then  here the next type seam gos all the way thrue this one still cork top though.this bottle is flat as were the older is round this one says special battery oil edison primary battery division thomas a edison bloomfield, n.j. on the back its signed trade . then  THOMAS A EDISON as in signture then reg. us. mark patt. off. early 1900 ya think.


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 14, 2005)

here a pic of the newest  i belive.  says edison battery oil made in the usa thomas a edison incorporated bloomfield, n.j. u.s.a. signture on the back thomas a edison


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 14, 2005)

hey thanks for the info lobeycat i was a  thinking  the first bottle i posted is a little older  than 1908 the second one i belive is from around that date. thanks agian bill


----------



## zecritr (Mar 8, 2013)

http://www.antiquebottles.com/edison/codes.html

 they ain't doing to bad these days on e-bay


----------



## glass man (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow!Cool ole thread of Bill and Lobes..man Lobes was polite too!![]

 yep in 74 or so when I first started there were so many of the last ones Bill showed..I realized they couldn'
 t have been much to them...those were the days I collected acl sodas..i found them every where..under old stores..they were a lot under one country store..I got one of each and left the rest there..went back to get all of them in the 90's ,but someone had beat me too it..I  still know where there are a few old ware houses that may still have some under them..but ain't in shape to go look..some one mighta already gotten them too..along the tracks etc..if I bought one it was no more then a quarter...no one collected them much back then and in 74-75 they didn't have much age to them..in the 30's-40's dump most were on top of the ground or could be gotten by little digging...man if I had kept that up..who knows what I would have now!Also soda signs were pretty easy to find of acl bottles....

 Great to see this old post!!JAMIE


----------

